# What colors do i mix to get tan & burgundy



## UNDERDOGG (May 30, 2009)

Can someone let me know? Thanks.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

For tan, I'd try and start with a LITTLE brown then add yellow and white.
Burgundy I would do red and a little royal or reflex blue.
For anyone who has not tried mixing standard opaque plastisol inks to get a specific color...
You haven't lived yet- it's a B_TCH!!!
Start with very small amounts and check the mix often.
You're gonna have a blast!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

out da box said:


> For tan, I'd try and start with a LITTLE brown then add yellow and white.


First rule of colour mixing is never mix light into dark.
Second rule of colour mixing is *never* mix light into dark.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

first we need to know what base colors are you working with...
do you have any color ink to work with or just a few.....

for tan I would use yellow...warm red.....black

burgandy the same just different amounts ....

Inked


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

For tan I would use a little warm red, yellow, black, and white
For burgandy I would start with warm red, then a little black, and a little royal blue (very little royal blue)


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

TAN 93-95% White, 5-7% Varied Red/Blue/Yellow.
BURGUNDY 90% Blue Shade RED, 10% Varied Red/Blue/Yellow +little black.

Some colors are very hard to define with a name. 
Often, using a color communication "language" such as the PantoneTM Color Guide can allow a printer to enhance colormatch skills and accuracy. 
Graphics - PANTONE FORMULA GUIDE coated, uncoated, matte

Not only can you match colors from a common number system that most all printers use, but the fan decks have a "basic" mixing formula for each color chip in the deck. 
It is often a better guideline since it requires you to decide which "burgundy" or "tan" is needed, and shows you the slight formula differences between them.

Our colormatching dept. cringes when asked for beige, khaki, tan, cream, natural.
Another truly confounded color name is "maroon". 
With ASU in our backyard, we've seen a dozen different versions of it, and some rejected jobs as a result.

Happy trails!


----------



## karvald (May 31, 2016)

Burgundy is the wine color, maroon is the brownish red... right?


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi,
Mixing red and yellow with a tiny amount of blue gives tan and Burgundy is made with a variety of different proportions of red, brown and blue.


----------



## aldenski (Jan 9, 2008)

To get an idea as to how much of each color to use you should mix the colors on something first mixing with your finger. I use the side of my aluminum spatulas and add a dab with my pinky, then a little more with the ring finger, etc. If you mess up you find out by only wasting a teaspoon instead of a quart.


----------

